# I got the job



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

Well it looks like we will be leaving for Texas soon. The project lasts for 4-5 years and I have a supervisor position with a per diem. Too good to refuse. We may move back here eventually but for now we are Texas bound.


----------



## ClinSpan (Feb 26, 2016)

Congrats !


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

Andreas_Montoya said:


> Well it looks like we will be leaving for Texas soon. The project lasts for 4-5 years and I have a supervisor position with a per diem. Too good to refuse. We may move back here eventually but for now we are Texas bound.


Congratulations. I was a contractor for many many years but never received a pre diem - I guess principally because my home was always within a commute. But many of the people I worked with received per diem's.

Your post caused me to ask the question - are per diem's taxable.

Here is an interesting article :
When figuring whether or not per diem is taxed, take into account your "tax home," says CPA George Saenz.

What caught my eye was :
"However, if your assignment or job is indefinite, the location of the assignment or job becomes your new tax home. If your assignment is indefinite, you must include in your income any amounts you receive from your employer for living expenses..."

Just something to consider.


----------



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

chuck846 said:


> Congratulations. I was a contractor for many many years but never received a pre diem - I guess principally because my home was always within a commute. But many of the people I worked with received per diem's.
> 
> Your post caused me to ask the question - are per diem's taxable.
> 
> ...


Thank you! The job is not indefinite so it may not be taxable. Of course the employer won't do this but maybe I can claim it at tax time.


----------

